# My precious little Ava.



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

On Tuesday (11/3/20) I left for work as usual. Ava gave me her normal sass while I was getting ready. Stan called me home a few hours later. My sweet Ava laid down and stopped breathing. She's gone. Just. Like. That. My heart is broken. ...this is going to be a tough one to get by in life....


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Pat,

I am so sorry. Ava has been in all our lives since you brought her home. She was a perfect little angel. I hope your and Stan's heart heals quickly. She will forever be in our hearts.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG Pat I'm so sorry. This is such an unexpected shock. Sending you hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh no Pat. This is just heartbreaking news. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry for your loss. There are just no words that can heal your sorrow right now, but please know we hold you in our prayers.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this sad news, she was sooooo beautiful. I am sorry for your loss holding you in our prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

This is indeed such very say news and I am sending you my Prayers and Hugs. Ava will always be remembered and was such a beautiful little Malt. I am so very sorry for your loss Pat.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Pat I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I know how much you loved Ava. Sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Patsy, I have written several msgs. on FB so you know how much I stand w/you in Ava's passing. She was your persona, an extension of your "secret" personality---she was a rascal, a little ankle biter, and the joy of your life. It will be hard to keep positive for a while, and our prayers will be with you. These little ones are bigger than life & adjustment to a quick exit will take a lot of effort on your part. Take your time---no hurry; grieve well. We are there in your inner circle of grief & pain. Love you, my friend!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Patsy, I have written several msgs. on FB so you know how much I stand w/you in Ava's passing. She was your persona, an extension of your "secret" personality---she was a rascal, a little ankle biter, and the joy of your life. It will be hard to keep positive for a while, and our prayers will be with you. These little ones are bigger than life & adjustment to a quick exit will take a lot of effort on your part. Take your time---no hurry; grieve well. We are there in your inner circle of grief & pain. Love you, my friend!


You know me more than I know myself


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Ava was such a special little girl and I know how much your heart is breaking. She will always be remembered.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so sorry Pat for the loss of Ava. I feel your pain. The void is indescribable. Much love and HUGS. <3


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat---how is Stan handling this?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Pat ...

I too, posted messages on Facebook for you. I think of you every day ... and, I say a prayer for you every night. My heart breaks for your loss of your beloved angel, Ava. As I expressed on Facebook ... sweet and precious Ava was a shining star ... who was loved by so many of us, who were blessed to enjoy and follow her life through, you, Spoiled Maltese, and Facebook. Angel Ava will forever live in the hearts of those who got to know and love her.

Sending you much love and healing hugs. ❤


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

The A Team said:


> On Tuesday (11/3/20) I left for work as usual. Ava gave me her normal sass while I was getting ready. Stan called me home a few hours later. My sweet Ava laid down and stopped breathing. She's gone. Just. Like. That. My heart is broken. ...this is going to be a tough one to get by in life....
> 
> View attachment 275070


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Ava. She was such a inspiration to me and my Maltese. Your daughter Ava gave so much love and fun to Maltese everywhere! We will all grieve with you. She is running free and playing with her big brudder Archie and all of the other Maltese we have lost. I know my Watson will look out for her until you are reunited at Rainbow bridge. 🙏💙💔 Here is a poem I love: Dogs 
“It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them.
And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart.
If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog,
And I will become as generous and loving as they are.”
- Anonymous


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sharing in your sorrow, Pat. Ava was a special little girl who will be missed by many. She had such a sweet face~I am so very sorry for your loss. Sending strength and prayers to you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Orla said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Ava was such a special little girl and I know how much your heart is breaking. She will always be remembered.


I loved her more than I should have....this is so hard.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Oh Pat,
> 
> I am so sorry. Ava has been in all our lives since you brought her home. She was a perfect little angel. I hope your and Stan's heart heals quickly. She will forever be in our hearts.


It's hard. I've fallen so deeply into her life.....and now I have to become myself again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> OMG Pat I'm so sorry. This is such an unexpected shock. Sending you hugs.


I know. I'm still in shock.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat---how is Stan handling this?


He cries every day. ....while I try to keep busy every minute of every day....we handle things differently


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> This is indeed such very say news and I am sending you my Prayers and Hugs. Ava will always be remembered and was such a beautiful little Malt. I am so very sorry for your loss Pat.


thank you. I am getting so confused while replying to comments....why aren't my replies right under the original comments? Am I doing something wrong? I miss my baby girl so badly, I try to stay busy every day...I'm beginning to wonder if my approach is right or not. Maybe I need to slow down and grieve instead of keeping my mind occupied every minute of every day. I just don't know what do to!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dearest Pat ...
> 
> I too, posted messages on Facebook for you. I think of you every day ... and, I say a prayer for you every night. My heart breaks for your loss of your beloved angel, Ava. As I expressed on Facebook ... sweet and precious Ava was a shining star ... who was loved by so many of us, who were blessed to enjoy and follow her life through, you, Spoiled Maltese, and Facebook. Angel Ava will forever live in the hearts of those who got to know and love her.
> 
> Sending you much love and healing hugs. ❤


Marie, my sweet friend. I thank you for all your kind comments.....always. You are an angel on earth. I wish I knew what I was doing. I'm running at full speed every day...running away from what has happened...I can't handle this.


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm incredibly sorry for your loss. I can't even begin to imagine how devastating that must be. If i may ask, how old was she? Was she sick?


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Dear Pat,

I could not connect with my previous account which was "Fleurdelys", but I wanted to leave you a message.
I am very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain you are going through. I wish I could ease your pain.
Ava is the reason why I got Lena from Bonnie. I don't know if you remember but we exchanged messages many years ago when I got Lena. Lena reminds me a lot of Ava... She is an angel.

I will always remember beautiful Ava in her beautiful tutus and outfits. She brought so much joy.

I am very sorry.😢


----------



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear about Ava. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

The A Team said:


> On Tuesday (11/3/20) I left for work as usual. Ava gave me her normal sass while I was getting ready. Stan called me home a few hours later. My sweet Ava laid down and stopped breathing. She's gone. Just. Like. That. My heart is broken. ...this is going to be a tough one to get by in life....
> 
> View attachment 275070


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

The A Team said:


> On Tuesday (11/3/20) I left for work as usual. Ava gave me her normal sass while I was getting ready. Stan called me home a few hours later. My sweet Ava laid down and stopped breathing. She's gone. Just. Like. That. My heart is broken. ...this is going to be a tough one to get by in life....
> 
> View attachment 275070


So very sorry. These small tikes can live a massive hole in our hearts when they pass! So sorry!

Lainie


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss Pat. I am a recently joined member and I do not know you nor did I get a chance to get to know your Ava but my heart aches for you and for your loss. I can not imagine coming home to my baby gone. My prayers are ascending for your hearts' healing, dear Maltese Mom. Grieving comes in different stages and forms; just allow yourself to go through the motions if you can. Stay well!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lilysdream said:


> Dear Pat,
> 
> I could not connect with my previous account which was "Fleurdelys", but I wanted to leave you a message.
> I am very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain you are going through. I wish I could ease your pain.
> ...


Thank you for reaching out to me.....this is so hard....I just picked up her ashes today, my heart is broken all over again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Fahreen said:


> I am so sorry for your loss Pat. I am a recently joined member and I do not know you nor did I get a chance to get to know your Ava but my heart aches for you and for your loss. I can not imagine coming home to my baby gone. My prayers are ascending for your hearts' healing, dear Maltese Mom. Grieving comes in different stages and forms; just allow yourself to go through the motions if you can. Stay well!


Thank you for your thoughtful comment. Ava was actually more than any other dog to me. She was the prettiest thing I'd ever seen from the first eye contact we had. She was 6 months old at the time, I showed her in the ring for a while, then cut her hair off and she became a fashion diva. We traveled to several maltese nationals and was well known by so many people. Ava had her own fb page with over 9000 followers. you see, she was so special, I felt like I needed to share her with everyone. We spent just about every moment together and we developed a special bond, no words needed, we knew what each other was thinking. .....well she did feel the need to yell at me just to make sure sometimes. Stan and I will never be the same, we just lost the most precious gift God ever gave us.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kilo said:


> I'm incredibly sorry for your loss. I can't even begin to imagine how devastating that must be. If i may ask, how old was she? Was she sick?


My sweet Ava was 12 years old. She turned 12 on September 15th. I got her at 6 months old, we were inseparable, and even though I have several other pups....Ava was always extra special. Way extra special. No, she wasn't sick, in fact her last bloodwork came back better than ever! I was so proud that I was so good that I never missed giving her the supplements or thyroid pill. I left for work, (she was fine) then maybe 2 or 3 hours later Stan called me to come home...she was dead. She just laid down and died.


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

The A Team said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful comment. Ava was actually more than any other dog to me. She was the prettiest thing I'd ever seen from the first eye contact we had. She was 6 months old at the time, I showed her in the ring for a while, then cut her hair off and she became a fashion diva. We traveled to several maltese nationals and was well known by so many people. Ava had her own fb page with over 9000 followers. you see, she was so special, I felt like I needed to share her with everyone. We spent just about every moment together and we developed a special bond, no words needed, we knew what each other was thinking. .....well she did feel the need to yell at me just to make sure sometimes. Stan and I will never be the same, we just lost the most precious gift God ever gave us.


Well, it seems as though you took the best care of this so very precious gift that God gave you and Stan ... it is so true when they say that certain people (creatures) come into our lives to teach us and shape us. Maybe Ava was your lil savior angel, who knows? And now her work is done. Take solace in the fact that you shared a beautiful life with her; she will forever live in your heart Pat. Take care and God Bless.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Pat it breaks my heart to think of you going like crazy all day to keep from thinking of your loss. Ava was, as you said yourself, a gift from God to you. It’s hard to learn how to live without that gift.
Perhaps if you let the grief in. There is no way to escape it my friend. I have read that you have to go through it to come out the other side. Personally I don’t think we ever stop grieving a loss such as this. The pain softens in time, you learn to live with it but it’s always there. In order to get to that time you have to start on your journey.
Think about it. I will be there for you if you decide to start. All your friends will be.

By the way you did not love Ava more than you should have. 
Love and many hugs...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent advice Elaine! 
I truly believe Pat, that your heart has imploded. I try to put myself in your position & my mind won't let me go there to feel what you must be feeling. . . probably because we are very close to where you now are, but not quite there yet. The mind is a funny thing. Sometimes we don't want to let go of the hurt---because it is what helps us remember what we want to hold dear. It is also hard to "just let go" as the fear of falling into a dark hole & never being able to resurface is very real. It is in the process of "retelling" Ava's story that emotional energy can be discharged so that you can get a better look at it & begin to process this very deep loss. I do not believe the old adage "that time heals all wounds." I believe repression only causes further delay in the process of acceptance & moving forward. Pat, you alone decide when you are able to move forward but we are walking beside you--when you pause, we pause, & when you move we go w/you. We will not forget Ava, and neither will you! 
With much love from your extended family.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Excellent advice Elaine!
> I truly believe Pat, that your heart has imploded. I try to put myself in your position & my mind won't let me go there to feel what you must be feeling. . . probably because we are very close to where you now are, but not quite there yet. The mind is a funny thing. Sometimes we don't want to let go of the hurt---because it is what helps us remember what we want to hold dear. It is also hard to "just let go" as the fear of falling into a dark hole & never being able to resurface is very real. It is in the process of "retelling" Ava's story that emotional energy can be discharged so that you can get a better look at it & begin to process this very deep loss. I do not believe the old adage "that time heals all wounds." I believe repression only causes further delay in the process of acceptance & moving forward. Pat, you alone decide when you are able to move forward but we are walking beside you--when you pause, we pause, & when you move we go w/you. We will not forget Ava, and neither will you!
> With much love from your extended family.


Well said Sandi.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Ava wasa Superstar with so many followers, and all of us will miss her beauty, her fun messages, her pictures, and her stories. Too sad to even think that she's gone, life will be different for all of us without Ava. Just as we remember where we were when important events happend, I will remember the moment I heard the news about Ava. How terrible to lose such a precious pup. I am grieving with you, 
I am grieving with you for the very difficult loss of a Superstar........ A. V. A.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Pat, I am hardly ever on here anymore, although I've been trying to check the site out more lately. I'm so sorry to hear the news about Ava, my heart goes out to you. When I moved, my daughter's Yorkie, Roxy, came to live with Halle and I, and we lost her days after Christmas, almost two years ago now. I still tear up thinking it now, and how hard it was on Halle in the months following. We have added a 2nd Maltese, Story, who is sweet and lovable, but also crazy, and it took Halle a while to get to the point where she stopped looking at me like "what have you done?" You and yours are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

The A Team said:


> On Tuesday (11/3/20) I left for work as usual. Ava gave me her normal sass while I was getting ready. Stan called me home a few hours later. My sweet Ava laid down and stopped breathing. She's gone. Just. Like. That. My heart is broken. ...this is going to be a tough one to get by in life....
> 
> View attachment 275070


So extremely sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ava. It is so painful to lose our fur babies. Take time to grieve for her; you have her a wonderful life and rest assured, she knows you loved her. Wishing you peace.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Pat, 
Sorry I keep coming back but I just wanted to tell you that I was thinking of you today.
You are in my prayers.
Sending love to you.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

The A Team said:


> On Tuesday (11/3/20) I left for work as usual. Ava gave me her normal sass while I was getting ready. Stan called me home a few hours later. My sweet Ava laid down and stopped breathing. She's gone. Just. Like. That. My heart is broken. ...this is going to be a tough one to get by in life....
> 
> View attachment 275070


Pat, I haven’t been on for a looong time due to health issues. I just did get on and can’t express my sorrow at your loss of sweet, adorable Ava, whom we all loved dearly. I would like to write to you personally but with this new style of the forum, I really don’t know how!
My heart aches for you, loving these sweeties is so easy; losing them is so very hard.
Much love,
Claire


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lilysdream said:


> Pat,
> Sorry I keep coming back but I just wanted to tell you that I was thinking of you today.
> You are in my prayers.
> Sending love to you.


thank you


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Pat, I haven’t been on for a looong time due to health issues. I just did get on and can’t express my sorrow at your loss of sweet, adorable Ava, whom we all loved dearly. I would like to write to you personally but with this new style of the forum, I really don’t know how!
> My heart aches for you, loving these sweeties is so easy; losing them is so very hard.
> Much love,
> Claire


I can't figure it out either!!! I tried to message Paula, but now I can't even find it to see if I did it right. Thank you for you beautiful words for my Ava. there will never be anyone to replace that girl. <3


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear about Ava. She was one in a million. I loved seeing your pictures of her and hearing stories about her. Sending you love.


----------



## LilyTheBoston (Apr 5, 2019)

Pat...I never got to know you, but my heart goes out to you. After losing three pets in less than three months, two being completely unexpected...I feel you. Ava was obviously a very special, beautiful girl. I can feel the writhing of pain in your words and I can tell that you loved her SO much. She knew that.

I pray that you heal fast and your heart is not shattered forever, but will mend itself and you will feel alright again.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I've watched this forum since i got my 1st malltese 12 years ago ,posting off and on. I am so very sorry as the pain you feel is so terrible. There are no words enough. Know you and your family are always in my thoughts. 
May all our babies be happy and together, my tears go out to you. xo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat---how is Stan handling this?


He still cries every day.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Pat
I am so sorry for your loss . Ava was always so sweet and photogenic. I don’t do Facebook but when I started SM she was one of the pages that I would look up so that I could see her photos. I struggle to get on here often I always seemed to lock myself out. When I got on today I see that there are so many babies gone. 😢. Prayers that you are healing and remembering the good memories of her. I’m so sorry!


----------

